# The Buck Appreciation Stable



## themysterybidder (Jun 15, 2022)

I know Buck isn't the most wanted villager, but to me he is heaven.   He was one of my starter villagers and loved him ever since.  If anyone else has Buck on their island I would love to see some more pictures of this lovable horse.  Here's a few from my huge collection of Buck!


----------



## Licorice (Jun 15, 2022)

Buck is a good boy


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 15, 2022)

He's alright to me since he had my favorite color green (The only thing that bugs me is his personality that its jock)


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 15, 2022)

Hey, Buck is the best! I had him in NewLeaf and had to have him on my island. This is my kind of thread.

It also helps that he reminds me of one of the cast on Bob's Burgers, Zeke. It's funny that both are also jocks.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 16, 2022)

Buck is a jock, and that makes him a good villager in my eyes. It’s my favorite personality type.


----------



## themysterybidder (Jun 16, 2022)

Screenshot from Buck's birthday this year!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 16, 2022)

I have Buck in my town on Doubutsu no Mori e+ and he's actually pretty great.
can't help but imagine him with no eyebrows tho lol


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 16, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I have Buck in my town on Doubutsu no Mori e+ and he's actually pretty great.
> can't help but imagine him with no eyebrows tho lol


I tried my best, lol. He looks… interesting, to say the least.


----------



## QueenCobra (Jun 16, 2022)

He is adorable. I feel like people overlook him bc of his color, but otherwise he's a friendly (if himbo) neighbor.


----------



## azurill (Jun 16, 2022)

Buck is a great villager. He was one of the first on my island and I do miss him. Maybe I will look for him again one day.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jun 16, 2022)

I have buck in new leaf and he grew on me. His green color looks a little odd.. I think it's the shade of green they chose, but he seems to look better in new horizons.


----------



## themysterybidder (Jun 17, 2022)

azurill said:


> Buck is a great villager. He was one of the first on my island and I do miss him. Maybe I will look for him again one day.


Great pictures! Just starting my second island, I'll probably put him on that one as well!


----------



## azurill (Jun 17, 2022)

themysterybidder said:


> Great pictures! Just starting my second island, I'll probably put him on that one as well!


Thanks, have fun with your second island. I have loved having a second island. If I find him again he will most likely end up on my second island.


----------



## Moritz (Jun 17, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I tried my best, lol. He looks… interesting, to say the least.
> 
> View attachment 444427


Oh god put them back! Put them back!


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 3, 2022)

Buck is always keeping us safe on Hazzard.


He decided to stop when I was taking a photo!


----------



## KittenNoir (Jul 3, 2022)

Yasssss I love this thread Buck was my day 1 for New Horizons and I refuse to let him leave he is the best


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 3, 2022)

He's no dreamie of mine but I do have a newfound appreciation of him because of this thread!


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 7, 2022)

Buck was making Mixed Fruit Crepe tonight.


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 9, 2022)

When Goose decided to sit on one of my carrots, I got really annoyed...




... however, when super Buck did it, I didn't mind at all!  (I thought his tail was one of the carrots to begin with!) 




Practising for the upcoming fishing tourney with my favourite villager. 




When I started the game I didn't have enough Aries fragments to make Buck his star sign DIY, but yesterday I managed to get some!





Buck and Roscoe had a discussion about lawns...


----------



## moon_child (Jul 9, 2022)

Oh I used to dislike Buck because of his coloring but I had him as a starter on my previous island and I got fond of him after a while. He’s somehow a very charming villager.


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 9, 2022)

Some screenshots of Buck from the Summer Fishing Tourney! 
If we were competing I would withdraw to help you win, Buck!


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 10, 2022)

Some more pictures of the best Animal Crossing villager ever (in my opinion, I'm not biased or anything )
(April 2022) It's always a treat when I walk into The Roost and Buck is taking a break.  



(March 2022) 
Buck, don't worry about it. I adore your house. I don't think Happy Home Academy has any taste.  If I were judging your house, it would be top of the class every Sunday. 





I give Buck some pearls last night (09/07), he's got an unusual use for them...




... but as long as you're happy Buck, I'm happy.


----------



## DJ-Mika (Jul 10, 2022)

Love this thread! It's nice to see people be passionate about their fav's, even if their fav happens to be "unpopular"
I love his catchphrase, "pardner"; super cute and fitting for a horse villager XD
Go Buck go!


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 10, 2022)

DJ-Mika said:


> Love this thread! It's nice to see people be passionate about their fav's, even if their fav happens to be "unpopular"
> I love his catchphrase, "pardner"; super cute and fitting for a horse villager XD
> Go Buck go!


Thank you! I didn't even expect a reply to this thread when I started it, but to know there is love for Buck is amazing! Going to take Buck over to Harv's Island for a photo shoot and dress him with my favourite outfit combinations.


----------



## DJ-Mika (Jul 10, 2022)

themysterybidder said:


> Thank you! I didn't even expect a reply to this thread when I started it, but to know there is love for Buck is amazing! Going to take Buck over to Harv's Island for a photo shoot and dress him with my favourite outfit combinations.


Ofc! People are gonna notice when someone is showing genuine love for something they care about c:  
Maybe I should make a Chief Appreciation thread LOL


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 10, 2022)

DJ-Mika said:


> Maybe I should make a Chief Appreciation thread LOL



Buck and Chief just relaxing in their casual clothes, before they get changed into their island patrol uniforms... 



... just remember Chief, Buck is your superior!


----------



## DJ-Mika (Jul 10, 2022)

@themysterybidder AAAAA LOOK AT THEM precious little boys   
I can't get over Buck's hotdog shirt LOL somehow it fits so perfectly XDD


----------



## DJ-Mika (Jul 10, 2022)

Night patrol Buck and Chief is a super cute idea, so made a quick doodle about it


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 11, 2022)

DJ-Mika said:


> Night patrol Buck and Chief is a super cute idea, so made a quick doodle about it
> View attachment 447287


That is brilliant! They do look like a good team! Think they could take over from Booker and Copper.


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 11, 2022)

(March 2022) My house back in March when I was still getting to grips with the game, and it just happened to be my first visitor the fabulous Buck!  Sometimes if I'm in a rush, I will try and hurry villagers out, but no matter how pushed for time I am Buck is always welcome to stay for as long as he likes!



(April 2022) Buck visiting when I had asked Tom Nook to expand my room.  I have so much stuff in my storage and laying about in my house, I will really need to try and sort it out!  Buck needs a nicer room to relax in with me!



(May 2022)
Buck taking a break from training in my back room.



Buck was in my house for about 30 minutes that evening and even had a look in the room to the left! Tried to upload a video of him playing the electric guitar, but the file was too big. I'll try again later to make the file smaller.


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 11, 2022)

Buck playing my electric guitar! (Even though he isn't actually touching the strings, I always knew Buck had magical powers!) 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546448030488051714


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Jul 11, 2022)

It warms my heart to see your love for Buck and how you have so much to share about him. I hope you keep sharing for as long as you wish. You gave me motivation to post about my own favorite animals on my own social medias despite of what people might think.
Buck is a jock and curious that my favorite villager is also a jock. I do have a soft spot for jock villagers all of them  Jock villagers I usually hated by the fandom so I'm happy to see something positive for once. Keep on posting and loving Buck!


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 11, 2022)

Aria Nook Violet said:


> It warms my heart to see your love for Buck and how you have so much to share about him. I hope you keep sharing for as long as you wish. You gave me motivation to post about my own favorite animals on my own social medias despite of what people might think.
> Buck is a jock and curious that my favorite villager is also a jock. I do have a soft spot for jock villagers all of them  Jock villagers I usually hated by the fandom so I'm happy to see something positive for once. Keep on posting and loving Buck!


Thank you!  I've never really been gamer until I got my Switch. Mario Kart was my favourite to play, but never played it as much as 'New Horizons' . However, ever since I got NH I've been addicted to it! I have bought other games since purchasing NH but hardly played them, I always go back to Animal Crossing. I know some people probably think it's daft posting so much about virtual characters, but I don't see why. I'm not doing anyone any harm, well apart from people who don't like the fabulous Buck!  I'm intrigued, who's your favourite?


----------



## azurill (Jul 11, 2022)

DJ-Mika said:


> Night patrol Buck and Chief is a super cute idea, so made a quick doodle about it
> View attachment 447287


This is amazing. Makes me wish I still had Buck and Chief. This time on the same island.


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 11, 2022)

azurill said:


> This is amazing. Makes me wish I still had Buck and Chief. This time on the same island.


I'm thinking about having a Buck MKII on my 2nd island.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Jul 11, 2022)

themysterybidder said:


> Thank you!  I've never really been gamer until I got my Switch. Mario Kart was my favourite to play, but never played it as much as 'New Horizons' . However, ever since I got NH I've been addicted to it! I have bought other games since purchasing NH but hardly played them, I always go back to Animal Crossing. I know some people probably think it's daft posting so much about virtual characters, but I don't see why. I'm not doing anyone any harm, well apart from people who don't like the fabulous Buck!  I'm intrigued, who's your favourite?


Well I'm happy you got into the switch and are enjoying the experience. I always feel a bit of anxiety when posting my own stuff about my favorite villagers so seeing you post so much and getting positive support from everyone else makes me happy really. I'm all for what you have to share of fabulous Buck as I'm crazy for my own favorite too so I understand. My favorite is Jay, a jock bird.


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 11, 2022)

Aria Nook Violet said:


> Well I'm happy you got into the switch and are enjoying the experience. I always feel a bit of anxiety when posting my own stuff about my favorite villagers so seeing you post so much and getting positive support from everyone else makes me happy really. I'm all for what you have to share of fabulous Buck as I'm crazy for my own favorite too so I understand. My favorite is Jay, a jock bird.


That is really nice to hear that your posting your pictures now aswell. I was a bit anxious aswell, I didn't think I would get one reply let alone all the replies and even members creating artwork of Buck. Maybe we could visit each others islands? I could have a chat with Jay and you have a talk with Buck! I'll pay for the coffees!


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 11, 2022)

Back in March, Buck and I enjoying a K.K. Slider performance. 




Yesterday (10/07) Buck and I still enjoying K.K. Slider! 




Buck Hood was out for a morning stroll yesterday! 




(April 2022) I couldn't believe it when Buck's birthday was the first birthday I took part in!


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jul 11, 2022)

I've always really liked Buck after having him in City Folk! I just can't take more than one jock at a time and Tank is my #1. But why did they make him so green in this game? I swear he was a more natural color in the old games.


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 12, 2022)

Some more screenshots of my number 1 Animal Crossing character, Buck!

Buck you're more than welcome to join me for a sleepover, I have a bunk bed in my house. (It's next to the museum incase you have forgotten)





A superhero status would fit you perfectly...




Really wish Flick hadn't been in the corner of this picture...








I think I would use the Rescue Service app on my Nook Phone for often if Buck was coming to my rescue!








Never mind, Super Mario, I have Super Buck! (Al has the Wario costume and Roscoe has the Luigi one)


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 13, 2022)

As I've said before, I am not an artist in anyway, but I did want to try and draw Buck in his Hot Dog costume.  I'm dedicating this picture to @Mr_Keroppi, as he so kind to everyone and I am still in love with my Buck signature he made for me.


----------



## azurill (Jul 13, 2022)

themysterybidder said:


> As I've said before, I am not an artist in anyway, but I did want to try and draw Buck in his Hot Dog costume.  I'm dedicating this picture to @Mr_Keroppi, as he so kind to everyone and I am still in love with my Buck signature he made for me.
> View attachment 447530


That is a great drawing of Buck.


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 14, 2022)

(April 2022)
I can't remember what I gave to Buck, and I don't have the screenshot before...I'm wondering what it was I gave to him!








Buck if you wanted it, you only had to say and I would have bought it for you!




Buck striking a superhero pose!  You're my hero! 




Super Buck walking past my house, you're welcome day or night!




I would rather I was a bit closer to my handsome Buck!


----------



## azurill (Jul 14, 2022)

Some more pics from when I had Buck on my island 







When we celebrated Buck’s birthday


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 15, 2022)

It's always a lovely surprise when I walk into The Roost and Buck is sitting taking a break...





Brewster, just stick Buck's coffee on my tab, please ...




Brewster, please don't make Buck leave the same way you make me leave after I've gulped my coffee ... (oh and some pigeon milk for Buff Buck, please.)




... Oh Buck, the coffee was just like you...




... No Brewster, it's not the pigeon milk, it's Buck that makes the coffee taste better ...




... I really should have sat on the other seat, so I could have seen Buck's face)




Buck's views on coffee and exercise ...


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 16, 2022)

(April 2022)
Buck, you can drink as much coffee as you like ...




... Poor Buck!...



(June 2022)
... Think I'll need to get another cube light so I can sit beside you, Buck ...




(June 2022)
... Buck, Roscoe, Al and Harv at Reese and Cyrus' wedding party...




... Buck and Roscoe enjoying the wedding season.


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 17, 2022)

(June 2022) 
Buck, I'm sure your bed smells lovely even with your post-workout sweat. 





I've got a washing machine Buck, over at my house if you want to use it anytime...




Aw, Buck would look so cute in his night shirt! 




I still say this one looks like Buck is leaning in for a kiss!


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 18, 2022)

(April 2022)
Buck's birthday!
Buck, I come everyday to see you!




Buck, you shouldn't _feel_ like a superhero, you ARE a superhero!!!!!




I'll be back for your autograph, Buck.


----------



## Nenya (Jul 18, 2022)

Buck was an original on my first island-Moonraker; he is still there. Here are a few of my favorites of him, especially the way he wears the leaf mask!

Moonraker
July 27, 2020


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 18, 2022)

Nenya said:


> Buck was an original on my first island-Moonraker; he is still there. Here are a few of my favorites of him, especially the way he wears the leaf mask!
> 
> Moonraker
> July 27, 2020
> ...


I love these pictures!  I was very disappointed one day when I walked into his house and saw he was ill. I never knew villagers got ill and I found out the hard way when Buck was the first one.  But he does look so cute in his pyjamas!


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 20, 2022)

(April 2022) 
Look at how happy Buck looks giving away his sheep costume!



 Buck, I would have minded your old worn out one...




Don't worry, Buck, you look cool in everything you wear...




(June 2022)
Buck loves to exercise in the plaza!


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 21, 2022)

(June 2022) 
More screenshots of my bestie Buck.







I would never refuse a gift from Buck!




What? Buck, sell or give away a present from you? Never!


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 22, 2022)

Buck doing some exercise

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548738099282382849

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548738420134105089
One of Buck's nicknames for me!


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 23, 2022)

(July 2022)
Over at Harv's island with 'Sailor Buck' during a Photopia photo shoot ...




Just getting a bit of practice, incase Nintendo let us marry villagers in future games ... (We make a lovely couple, don't we?) 




It broke my heart but I had to hit Buck with a net ... 











Plucking up the courage to get rid of Buck's flea ...




Thankfully, Buck didn't mind ...




Don't worry, Buck, I'll get rid of that pesky flea for you (I'll save it for Flick.)


----------



## xhyloh (Jul 23, 2022)

this is the most wholesome thread on this site and made me love buck even more!


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 23, 2022)

rosierotten said:


> this is the most wholesome thread on this site and made me love buck even more!


Thank you! It's lovely to see so many nice comments about Buck, I never excepted anyone to even reply to this thread when I started it!


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 23, 2022)

I found Buck on a mystery island this morning.Seems like a nice guy......pardner.


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 23, 2022)

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 448858
> I found Buck on a mystery island this morning.Seems like a nice guy......pardner.


If I find Buck on a mystery on my 2nd island I don't think I'll be able to resist!


----------



## buginski (Jul 24, 2022)

Buck was one of my first two villagers on my original island, so I have a soft spot for him! He's a really great villager. I'm glad to see that other people love him too.


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 24, 2022)

buginski said:


> Buck was one of my first two villagers on my original island, so I have a soft spot for him! He's a really great villager. I'm glad to see that other people love him too.


Same here, Buck was one of my starter villagers along with Ursala.  I loved Buck, but couldn't wait to evict Ursala.  I am really surprised at the positive response towards Buck, I thought only the 'popular' villagers got any attention!


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 24, 2022)

There’s no such thing as a popular villager. Raymond and Shep (or any other smug) are pretty much the same with different skins. I think people base their opinions on appearance, and there is nothing wrong with that, but it doesn’t make one villager better than another.

I think the one thing that threw me off about Buck was his green color. I’m really not a fan of that shade of green, but he grew on me being a jock villager. My favorite villager, Mac, is also a jock. I find them highly underrated. People dislike them for talking about muscles a lot, but lazies talk about food and bugs a lot?? Lazies aren’t nearly as hated. I find that a bit odd, but again, it’s just preference.


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 24, 2022)

Buck was giving me some advice about yesterday's Bug off ...




 Thank you Buck for caring!  (Buck did tell me he was trained in massage, so I'm sure Buck could work his magic.)





Buck making sure that Flick doesn't short change me on my bells for bugs! 




Buck was impressed with his train set ...


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 24, 2022)

I had a brainwave today to decorate the outside of Buck's house! 



Buck, Buck and more Buck!!!!!!!!!




You can imagine my excitement when I found a Buck top and hat!!!!!




@Aria Nook Violet Finally, started work on Buck's gym! (Hope the villagers realise, this is for Buck only!)


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 24, 2022)

themysterybidder said:


> -snip-


Do you have a plan for when someone other than Buck uses the gym? I’m just curious.


----------



## Parkai (Jul 24, 2022)

lolol, that gym is too precious!! buck deserves all the love!


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 24, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Do you have a plan for when someone other than Buck uses the gym? I’m just curious.


I'm ready with my net!  Any villagers who continue to use it will have to be evicted, unless of course King Buck has given them permission!  


Parkai said:


> lolol, that gym is too precious!! buck deserves all the love!


Yay!!!! More love for the brilliant Buck!!!!!


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 25, 2022)

*A Tale of Two Horses *
Roscoe was bored, so Buck helped cure his boredom with a story about his early morning power walk!


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 26, 2022)

(June 2022)
I'm ready Buck, and it is not 'soon-to-be-famous', it is famous! 




Buck, if we were competing you would win, hoofs or hands down ...




Oh my, Buck was dreaming about me ... 




Buck, you taught me everything I know.


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 27, 2022)

(July 2022)
Buck and Kidd having a conversation ...
Kidd, what do you mean? Buck is going to be ripped and shredded, he already is!) 




You're just jealous, Kidd...




















What a pose, Buck!


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 28, 2022)

Buck's visit to my house on July 25, 2022!  He stayed for about half an hour!

Buck, there is always room for you at my house...




Buck reading his fitness magazine...




Happy Buck!




I decided to have a seat next to Buck, he didn't seem to mind.  (If I had known, I would have turned my back...)




Buck really liked my Marimba! (Videos to come!)












Buck, you can use my facilities anytime!


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 29, 2022)

(July 29, 2022)

Buck and I out in the evening Hazzard rain ...



Ooh, Buck, you old charmer ...








Thank you, Buck! I had a great trainer! 





Buck thinks I should go and help Chow move in...


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 31, 2022)

Quite simply screenshots of the fabulous, Buck!

I did actually give you 10 wrapped carrots, Buck ...





I'm looking for an apprentice, Buck...




The health regime didn't last long, Buck and I were over at the vending machines...




Buck is a very clean villager as he washed his hands after he had done his business ...




Buck talking about Pirate Gullivarrr ...




Buck, anyone strange just keep away!  I'll send Kidd to deal with it.




@xxcodexx You've made an impression on Buck!  I'm jealous ...


----------



## michito (Jul 31, 2022)

Not in New Horizons, but I got him on my ACGC town! He was one of my initial villagers, and seems to really like it here because he is one of the few villagers who refuse to move out even after almost 2 years :'p (Usually, my villagers stay in town for 2 months as much lol)
I got another horse in my town who kinda looks like him (Winnie), so I like to think they're siblings.



Villagers with thick/angry eyebrows look funny, I think they should make more of them.


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 31, 2022)

michito said:


> Not in New Horizons, but I got him on my ACGC town! He was one of my initial villagers, and seems to really like it here because he is one of the few villagers who refuse to move out even after almost 2 years :'p (Usually, my villagers stay in town for 2 months as much lol)
> I got another horse in my town who kinda looks like him (Winnie), so I like to think they're siblings.
> View attachment 449852
> Villagers with thick/angry eyebrows look funny, I think they should make more of them.


I love that picture! I haven't really seen Buck in anything else other than New Horizons!


----------



## themysterybidder (Aug 1, 2022)

Worse thing happened on Hazzard yesterday, Buck was robbed of a kugel! 

















Oh, Buck... I'll make you a lovely snack later to try and make up for this terrible situation...








Even though he was robbed, he's still putting himself on the line patrolling Hazzard in the dark!


----------



## themysterybidder (Aug 3, 2022)

Some screenshots from Monday, August 1 when my best boy/horse Buck came for a visit! 

Luckily I had just moved my microwave into storage before Buck came over.  Now I can sit with my visitors.




Buck was telling me about his school days...












I'm keeping this room empty incase you ever want to become roommates...


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 3, 2022)

I’m more interested in his many outfits. He’s absolutely killin’ it in the Luigi gear.


----------



## themysterybidder (Aug 3, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I’m more interested in his many outfits. He’s absolutely killin’ it in the Luigi gear.


Lol!  He does have a very varied wardrobe!  He has the Mario one too!  I have him the hat aswell with the costumes but he never seems to wear them together.  You've given me an idea, I'm going to go through my hard drive of Buck screenshots and post him wearing different outfits!


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 3, 2022)

themysterybidder said:


> Lol!  He does have a very varied wardrobe!  He has the Mario one too!  I have him the hat aswell with the costumes but he never seems to wear them together.  You've given me an idea, I'm going to go through my hard drive of Buck screenshots and post him wearing different outfits!


At least he isn’t wearing the Mario hat with the Luigi top — that would be weird. Although, knowing him, he would likely pull it off well!


----------



## themysterybidder (Aug 3, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> At least he isn’t wearing the Mario hat with the Luigi top — that would be weird. Although, knowing him, he would likely pull it off well!


In my eyes, Buck could wear a bin bag and rock it!


----------



## themysterybidder (Aug 4, 2022)

(March 16, 2022)
Buck was teaching me the sneezing reaction!  (I had to look again, and thankfully it was a manila clam!! )


----------



## CylieDanny (Aug 4, 2022)

My boyfriend has him as his starting jock, on his all horse island. He really likes that hes green, and a jock.

We both thought he was a cranky, when we were looking at horses. But were plesently surprised when he turned out to be a jock. But hes still a good boy either way.


----------



## themysterybidder (Aug 5, 2022)

August 4, 2022
Buck was keeping the seat warm for me... (@Croconaw , Buck can rock a firefighter outfit and a Tam O'Shanter!)


Eventually, Buck moved over!


----------



## themysterybidder (Aug 6, 2022)

(March 2022)
Buck don't listen to Vic, he's only jealous of you. 



It's Super Buck to the rescue!



Don't put yourself down Buck, that's a great idea, we do want to keep Hazzard at a 5 star rating...



Follow your dreams, Buck! (_Well, as long as you don't ask to leave Hazzard!_)


----------



## themysterybidder (Aug 7, 2022)

Buck and I celebrating out first firework evening!


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 10, 2022)

Firstly I love this thread !!!!! BUCK 

I have a story to share I am currently trying to clean up a area of my island that just has a whole lot of stuff dumped. When Buck comes running over to me and tells me he wants to give me a new nickname..... *Vitamin S *(My name is Stephanie) so obviously I said yes 

Edit: I added a photo


----------



## themysterybidder (Aug 10, 2022)

KittenNoir said:


> Firstly I love this thread !!!!! BUCK
> 
> I have a story to share I am currently trying to clean up a area of my island that just has a whole lot of stuff dumped. When Buck comes running over to me and tells me he wants to give me a new nickname..... *Vitamin S *(My name is Stephanie) so obviously I said yes
> 
> ...


That's brilliant!  I always love to see pictures of Buck on other islands!  He calls me Iron J and Jolly J!


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 10, 2022)

themysterybidder said:


> That's brilliant!  I always love to see pictures of Buck on other islands!  He calls me Iron J and Jolly J!


My nickname before this one was Goose which I loved as it is a inside joke name I have with my husband 

And my nickname before goose was Muffin


----------



## themysterybidder (Aug 10, 2022)

KittenNoir said:


> My nickname before this one was Goose which I loved as it is a inside joke name I have with my husband
> 
> And my nickname before goose was Muffin


I have a 2nd Island and I'm strongly considered having him on that, I know this will probably seem silly as it's a video game character, but I feel another Buck wouldn't be quite the same as the original King Buck!


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 10, 2022)

themysterybidder said:


> I have a 2nd Island and I'm strongly considered having him on that, I know this will probably seem silly as it's a video game character, but I feel another Buck wouldn't be quite the same as the original King Buck!


I get what you mean before I met Buck in New Horizons on my first day of having my island I had another villager that I adored and still do which is Ed... He was my day 1 in New Leaf



I have them both on my island and enjoy seeing Buck and Ed hang out all the time and its cute having a little blue and green horse hanging out. So maybe keep the original buck and find another islander that is just as cool


----------



## themysterybidder (Aug 11, 2022)

Buck and Al having a conversation... (Al, I love you, but please stop pestering Buck!)










































 Buck, your abs are perfect!


----------



## zarf (Aug 14, 2022)

The streamer I'm watching rn made a very familiar-looking face...

(ちささこ on youtube for anyone wondering!)


----------



## themysterybidder (Aug 14, 2022)

(March 2022)
I delivered a gift from Al to Buck.




Perfect weather for us to workout together!



Some fruit for Buck.




A very early screenshot of Buck and I.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Aug 14, 2022)

I made this really cursed image quickly to fuse Buck with a Bob's Burgers character. They're both jocks and their personality seems pretty close. I have Buck on my New Leaf and New Horizon saves. He is the best jock.


----------



## themysterybidder (Aug 14, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> View attachment 452845
> I made this really cursed image quickly to fuse Buck with a Bob's Burgers character. They're both jocks and their personality seems pretty close. I have Buck on my New Leaf and New Horizon saves. He is the best jock.


I'm thinking about picking up New Leaf for my 3DS to get another version of Buck! The only thing that puts me off is the graphics, as New Horizons was my first Animal Crossing game.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Aug 14, 2022)

themysterybidder said:


> I'm thinking about picking up New Leaf for my 3DS to get another version of Buck! The only thing that puts me off is the graphics, as New Horizons was my first Animal Crossing game.


I can understand that. Sometimes it can be hard to go back to old games due to dated limitations and graphics. New Leaf is 10 years old now, but it's still worth a try. New Horizion has a lot going on for it with the amazing graphics, terraforming/designing, and QoL improvements which aren't in NL.

For example villagers can just plot their home wherever they want to and they might take out a flower patch you made. With the Welcome Amiibo update, they won't plot over pathways you create so a lot of people used paths to protect areas. It can be a pain, but it's also worth it to experience the meatier holidays/events, the progression based gameplay, the slightly better AI interaction/dialogue (it's still weaker compared to previous games), and the mini-games (even if you just play them by yourself) 

If you have a 3ds, it is $20 so it's a pretty good price compared to most game prices these days. Both games have their flaws so I hope in the near future they take what worked in both and give us the best of both games.

Buck's dialogue (Jocks) can get pretty funny from what I remember.


----------



## themysterybidder (Aug 20, 2022)

Found this adorable clip on my hard drive of Buck singing 'Rockin' K.K.'! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560884146972639233


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 21, 2022)

I didn't get to take a screenshot cause it happened so fast but I was cleaning my house and Buck knocks at the door to be let in.

 I had a cockroach running around and he comes in calling me my nickname "Vitamin S" then sees the cockroach and says oh my do you do push ups in the morning and get a face full of bug?? Sorry Vitamin S I got to go 

I am sorry Buck I'll make sure there isn't any bugs next time you come over....


----------



## themysterybidder (Aug 21, 2022)

KittenNoir said:


> I didn't get to take a screenshot cause it happened so fast but I was cleaning my house and Buck knocks at the door to be let in.
> 
> I had a cockroach running around and he comes in calling me my nickname "Vitamin S" then sees the cockroach and says oh my do you do push ups in the morning and get a face full of bug?? Sorry Vitamin S I got to go
> 
> I am sorry Buck I'll make sure there isn't any bugs next time you come over....


 Once poor Buck had fleas on my island.  I felt so bad I had to hit him with my net!


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 21, 2022)

themysterybidder said:


> Once poor Buck had fleas on my island.  I felt so bad I had to hit him with my net!


I always feel so bad just having to hit them in the head with the net to grab the fleas


----------



## themysterybidder (Aug 22, 2022)

No words needed, the fabulous Buck!!!!! 

It's summer here, but Buck loves his Santa outfit!






A close up. 




@Mr_Keroppi Buck had his Kerokerokeroppi outfit on!




Next time Buck, I'll bring some cushions.


----------



## themysterybidder (Aug 23, 2022)

I always love lengthy conversation with my best buddy, Buck.  I did have to wake him up...

Just having a seat on my Buck cushion, until Sleeping Buck decides to wake up... 




Still no joy...




Sorry, Buck, I had to waken you, your ice lolly would have melted...



















OK, I'll try shouting BUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Buck, I love your muscles too...


----------



## themysterybidder (Aug 24, 2022)

Some screenshots of Buck from today, August 24, 2022.

The golden invitation over to Buck's palace. 





A few close ups and I mean close, close ups!







Smiley Buck!












Buck, any gift from you is cool.


----------



## amemome (Aug 24, 2022)

Very very nice set of eyebrows. I approve 100%. I love his particular shade of green and cream! It reminds me of a matcha roll cake filled with whipped cream, yummy.


----------



## themysterybidder (Aug 24, 2022)

amemome said:


> Very very nice set of eyebrows. I approve 100%. I love his particular shade of green and cream! It reminds me of a matcha roll cake filled with whipped cream, yummy.


You're quite right, Buck looks good enough to eat!


----------



## Slothicans (Aug 26, 2022)

Buck is adorable! His brows are on fleek, haha. He was my starter jock on my very first island and I miss him tbh. Maybe one day we'll meet again.


----------



## themysterybidder (Aug 26, 2022)

Slothicans said:


> Buck is adorable! His brows are on fleek, haha. He was my starter jock on my very first island and I miss him tbh. Maybe one day we'll meet again.


That's great!  I always love to read people's love or experiences for Buck.  I am absolutely delighted with the response! If you ever come to my island, feel free to have a chat with the King of Hazzard, Buck!


----------



## themysterybidder (Aug 28, 2022)

Buck is wanting to help sprinkling some fairy dust so here's some Buck content!

@Croconaw, I found a screenshot of Buck with his his Mario outfit and hat on!  An added bonus he's eating a donut!




Buck, I'll need to nip home first and change.  Working out in my Bunny Day outfit isn't recommended!




We make a lovely couple, don't we? 







Buck is deep in thought reading his exercise magazine. 




Buck and I watching the magicient K.K!



A back shot of Buck. 






I'm definitely bringin' it for you, Bucky boy! 




	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2022

Back in June, I was really disappointed on my birthday that Buck wasn't at my party, but he didn't let me down, he still remembered!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563911612985122823


----------



## themysterybidder (Aug 29, 2022)

Some screenshots of Buck on Bunny Day 2022! 

How cute does Bunny Buck look in his Bunny Day outfit?




Buck even if I was short of water eggs, I would give you my last one.




@Croconaw He looks so cute! 




Buck we are definitely not rivals, we are best buddies!




Buck was worried about Zipper...




Buck, don't worry Zipper got rather annoyed with me to over that... especially when I kept looking at his back...




Thanks for the tip, Buck!




I really wish you could come on a Nook Mile Tour with me...




Well, you learn something new everyday, Buck!




Bunny Day is just as awesome as you!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Aug 29, 2022)

you are in love with buck and i love that for you


----------



## themysterybidder (Aug 29, 2022)

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> you are in love with buck and i love that for you


Buck is sending you some love!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Aug 29, 2022)

themysterybidder said:


> Buck is sending you some love! View attachment 455991


THANK YOU BUCK


----------



## themysterybidder (Aug 29, 2022)

Buck gives me some advice about Redd! 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564233782978396161

Oh, Buck, you're so sweet!  I feel exactly the same way.




You've heard of Super Mario, well here's Super Buck!  




Great idea, Buck!







One day I bumped into Buck in Nook's Cranny... (My home would be a lot more buff if you stayed with me!)  




Never mind a workout Buck, my heart races when I see you!


----------



## themysterybidder (Aug 29, 2022)

Buck was delighted, with his hot-dog costume, he even changed into it!










Buck, you look absolutely hot stuff!


----------



## themysterybidder (Aug 30, 2022)

(May 2022)
I went into see Stitches and got an added mega bonus when the magnificent Buck was also present! 




Stitches gave you a sports drink?  That's not on, Stitches, anything Buck requires I will give him! (I'm not jealous or anything...)




Buck, I'll make you a better drink than Stitches.




Stitches, Buck brightens up anyone's day!





You gotta love Buck!




Anytime Buck, you say the word, your place or mine?


----------



## Gem of Paradise (Aug 30, 2022)

themysterybidder said:


> I know Buck isn't the most wanted villager, but to me he is heaven.   He was one of my starter villagers and loved him ever since.  If anyone else has Buck on their island I would love to see some more pictures of this lovable horse.  Here's a few from my huge collection of Buck!


He’s one of my starters too! It was him and Pashmina, I still have them both   Lol Buck is a card. He’s a kind and funny villager and is always concerned about fitness, for everyone!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2022



themysterybidder said:


> A few close ups and I mean close, close ups!


Hehe look at that cute snoot


----------



## themysterybidder (Sep 2, 2022)

*June 2022*
Buck informs me we have a V.I.P. visiting the campsite, but there is only one celebrity on Hazzard Island, and that's YOU, Buck!




Can I have your autograph, Buck?




Buck, just remember Lionel might be a _good _pal, but I'm your best buddy!


----------



## themysterybidder (Sep 2, 2022)

*September 1, 2022*
I posted a few of these in my journal, but there are a few different ones in this thread!
Buck in the Museum, I could not believe it!!!!! It was the longest I've ever spent in there!








Buck, I'll handle Blathers, you run until your heart's content.












The two lovebirds/horse/humans looking at the artwork...




Buck, I know how you feel, I really want a TBT collectible to be made of you, 10 Buck's in 2 rows would be epic! Please remember Buck, you are already buff ... in my eyes.








A side on view of Buck, well, why not? 




I've told you Buck, don't worry about it, if Blathers goes on about anything I'll tell him it was me.


----------



## themysterybidder (Sep 3, 2022)

*August 2022 - Summer Bug Off*

Buck is such a gent giving me tips to catch bugs, he must have known I had been struggling! 




I'd prefer to close my eyes and imagine you...




Buck reveals his hidden agenda! 




My Birthday message from Buck.




I love all my messages from Buck, but this one has been the funniest one so far!


----------



## themysterybidder (Sep 3, 2022)

September 3, 2022
Buck wearing his Santa coat!

I'm all the better for seeing you, Buck.



You'd look great on a catwalk!


----------



## themysterybidder (Sep 5, 2022)

Would you let Buck into your house if you saw this from your front door?  I would!


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 5, 2022)

themysterybidder said:


> -snip-


My mind shifts back to the ornament task from last year’s Winter Market event, and I’m imagining this as an entry. It’s giving me nightmares.


----------



## themysterybidder (Sep 5, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> My mind shifts back to the ornament task from last year’s Winter Market event, and I’m imagining this as an entry. It’s giving me nightmares.


You've given me an idea, Buck on a Christmas decoration! I'll need to try and make that happen!


----------



## themysterybidder (Sep 16, 2022)

I strongly believe that Buck is talking about himself and not the food.


----------



## themysterybidder (Sep 16, 2022)

It's been a while since I've been over at Harv's island, so decided to take the opportunity to take a few new snaps of Buck! 

We've got Firefighting Buck...




Dr. Buck.




Chief of Security Buck.




Santa Buck.




Everyday Buck.




Ever wondered what Buck looks like with glasses?


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 17, 2022)

h


themysterybidder said:


> Would you let Buck into your house if you saw this from your front door?  I would!
> View attachment 459242
> View attachment 459243


Hahah yeah I would still happily let buck in he would leave quickly soon after tho cause he hates seeing cockroach's in my house


----------



## themysterybidder (Sep 17, 2022)

KittenNoir said:


> h
> 
> Hahah yeah I would still happily let buck in he would leave quickly soon after tho cause he hates seeing cockroach's in my house


Not good enough, you MUST keep your house clean for King Buck!


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 17, 2022)

themysterybidder said:


> Not good enough, you MUST keep your house clean for King Buck!


Hahah I know he always just walks into my home at the wrong time when I was trying to squish it then freaks out and leaves 

I promise to keep it clean for him in future but if it was to happen again I'll make sure to get a picture haha


----------



## themysterybidder (Sep 18, 2022)

It had to happen at some point, the first and only wedding in Hazzard, Buck and I!   A few select villagers were at the very special occasion: Al, Roscoe, Lionel, Vic and Boomer acting as wedding officiant.  It's certainly a very memorable date in Hazzard!  Some snapshots of the happy event! 

Buck looked quite anxious as I turned up in my DAL cap and panda backpack...




I soon got changed into my wedding outfit and the ceremony was ready to start...




The guests were very smart...




A few close ups of the happy couple!  







We are all now heading to The Roost to toast the happy day!


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 19, 2022)

I love me some forward facing Buck, lol.


----------



## themysterybidder (Sep 23, 2022)

*April 2022*

I always love when I walk into The Roost and a villager is drinking a coffee, but when Buck's in I don't want to leave! 

Buck taking a well deserved break from exercising.









It's not the pigeon milk, it's the magic of sitting beside Buck!


----------



## themysterybidder (Sep 23, 2022)

Back in March, I was still relatively new to the game.  I had just unlocked Happy Home Paradise earning Poki and buying items from Wardell.  I thought I'll buy some chocolates for Buck, since I hadn't given them to any other villager.  I thought it will be a unique gift for him.  You cannot imagine how upset I was when I agreed for him to visit HHP with me for a vacation home.  When he walked through those airport gates, I thought he was going to live there forever.  To make matters worse when I went to leave, he didn't follow me, so I was convinced he had moved to HHP.  I was so relieved when I got back to Hazzard to find he was still living there! Needless to say he didn't get a vacation home, I know he would still be on my island, but I can't have Buck away from me! 








Buck leaving Hazzard to go to HHP, is one of the saddest scenes ever in Animal Crossing, I was freaking out at this point...



I thought that was the last time I would ever see Buck on Hazzard.



Over on HHP, my nightmare continues...






When he wandered off without me, I thought that was it.  I was convinced when I got back to Hazzard, his house would have the message 'I've moved out'.


















By this time, I kept talking and talking and talking to him, hoping that a message would come up, Go back home...









After trying and trying to get Buck to say he would come back, I left.  I thought it for now on, I would have to go over to HHP to visit him and I couldn't give him anymore gifts.  I was so upset.  However, my sadness turned to extreme happiness when I went into his house!


----------



## themysterybidder (Oct 31, 2022)

Buck is back! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587162040480718849


----------



## themysterybidder (Oct 31, 2022)

Sorry Buck, I didn't mean to scare you! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587173062402871296


----------



## magicaldonkey (Nov 1, 2022)

not gonna lie i've only seen / heard of buck through thou's signature and tbh, depending on the exterior of house, i may recruit him to my island

edit - idk about the interior of buck's home (ik u can change a villager's home when you progress far enough in the DLC but idk if i'd want to remove stuff)  but thats something separate


----------



## themysterybidder (Nov 25, 2022)

The fabulous Buck cooking on Turkey Day! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596023939847065600


----------



## themysterybidder (Dec 1, 2022)

Buck deserves some more love here and as it's the 1st of December, I've made a Buck themed Christmas calendar. I couldn't decide between the two pictures!


----------



## themysterybidder (Dec 3, 2022)

This morning, Buck and I headed over to Harv's Island for our Christmas photo shoot. We are looking forward to spending our first Christmas together. Not decided who will host Christmas yet.   I'll maybe take some other villagers out for some pictures, but Buck was my priority. I must add we wear the same outfits in most of the pictures, we look like twins!  I really wanted for us to sit on a sleigh, but it was too small. I tried to angle 2 together, but it didn't work out, so a double sofa came to the rescue!

How cute is Santa Buck? 









Poor Buck, I wish he could wear shoes/boots.  His feet are going to get cold when the snow starts.









Buck's winter outfit for the Hazzard snow.










I thought the King deserved a photo on his own, so here it is!


----------



## themysterybidder (Dec 18, 2022)

The legend that is Buck was on fine form earlier! 






Comfort, Buck?



Definitely, Buck. I can see where you are coming from now!


----------



## Nenya (Dec 20, 2022)

Moonraker Isle
September/October, 2020







Just adding a little Buck ...


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 21, 2022)

amemome said:


> Very very nice set of eyebrows. I approve 100%. I love his particular shade of green and cream! It reminds me of a matcha roll cake filled with whipped cream, yummy.



My head cannon now is that he drinks a ton of matcha for energy to work out more and now he's matcha colored!


----------



## themysterybidder (Dec 22, 2022)

Great pictures of my number one villager @Nenya ! Always love to see Buck living life on other islands! 

*Wednesday, December 21, 2022*
Buck and I doing a little late Christmas shopping last night.  He was looking at the gift guide and I was ordering online. I just hope Wilbur can deliver the gifts to Hazzard in time!


----------



## themysterybidder (Dec 22, 2022)

I would love to hear your thoughts on my Buck room over on Harv's Island! Too much or not enough?  I really, really wanted to show my appreciation for my bestie Buck!  

King Buck and Queen Jenny of Hazzard!








A change of outfit...




When I saw this coat in the Able Sisters, I think last week, I immediately thought of Del Boy from 'Only Fools and Horses', so naturally had to dress Buck up as a market trader!  
Del 'Buck' Boy!








An angle to let you see the back and tail of beautiful Buck!







and finally, a selfie of ...erm?... you've guessed it, Buck!!!!!


----------



## themysterybidder (Dec 25, 2022)

I'm sure all of these screenshots are from 22 Dec and 23 Dec 2022.
I present to you my number 1 villager, Buck!

Sounds good, Buck! I'll even buy them next time.




Buck had a chat with Lionel...















Lionel, how could you possibly forget if you were hanging out with Buck? 






I would like to think so, Lionel, Buck is THE NUMBER ONE bodybuilder on Hazzard!



Oh, Lionel...




Buck's dialogue here is amusing,





No, Buck! If Buck had suggested something else, yes, I my have changed it. I still like 'Jolly J'.






When I refused, he took it well.



	Post automatically merged: Dec 25, 2022

*Friday, December 23, 2022*
Oh my, Buck, you old charmer.


----------



## themysterybidder (Dec 26, 2022)

Visiting Buck on Toy Day! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607318275087650816
Exchanging a gift with Buck on Toy Day!
*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607318785886937089*
Edit: Just noticed these videos don't have any sound on the uploaded versions!


----------



## Sheando (Dec 28, 2022)

The horses have a really good head shape. And Buck’s eyebrows are great!

I don’t have strong feelings on him, but I tend to be drawn to less popular villagers, so I really like seeing people rave about their favorites.


----------



## themysterybidder (Dec 28, 2022)

Buck and Lionel having a conversation. Just wait until the last screenshot, Lionel, don't be so cheeky!



















Buck does not sweat, it's rainbow raindrops!


----------



## themysterybidder (Dec 30, 2022)

It's a secret! I'm not telling!


----------



## themysterybidder (Dec 30, 2022)

Buck is ready to celebrate the New Year countdown!  



Buck, can I be your plus one, pretty please! Will you be wearing your tuxedo to celebrate in style?


----------



## themysterybidder (Dec 31, 2022)

*From Friday, December 30, 2022*

Oh I know what you mean Buck!  Buck, my muscles are sore.  Would you give me a massage? I could return the favour and give you a hoof massage. 








Oh Buck, what a gentlehorse! He has the ring out on display I gave him a few days ago! Green to match his skin colour.


----------



## themysterybidder (Jan 2, 2023)

*Sunday, January 1, 2023 *

A very smartly dressed Buck takes part in a New Year's Day stretching session!  Next time, I will need to be prepared to get a video!


----------



## KittenNoir (Jan 2, 2023)

themysterybidder said:


> *Sunday, January 1, 2023 *
> 
> A very smartly dressed Buck takes part in a New Year's Day stretching session!  Next time, I will need to be prepared to get a video!
> View attachment 475924
> ...


Omg he looks so cute in that shirt  and the matching green tie....


----------



## themysterybidder (Jan 2, 2023)

KittenNoir said:


> Omg he looks so cute in that shirt  and the matching green tie....


I hope your house is free of cockroaches now incase King Buck comes in for a visit!


----------



## KittenNoir (Jan 2, 2023)

themysterybidder said:


> I hope your house is free of cockroaches now incase King Buck comes in for a visit!


I will have to check I think I do have them again  Poor Buck


----------



## themysterybidder (Jan 2, 2023)

KittenNoir said:


> I will have to check I think I do have them again  Poor Buck


I think I'll need to come over and do an inspection.   You MUST treat King Buck with respect!  I have a lovely aroma of Buck's sweat...


----------



## KittenNoir (Jan 2, 2023)

themysterybidder said:


> I think I'll need to come over and do an inspection.   You MUST treat King Buck with respect!  I have a lovely aroma of Buck's sweat...
> 
> View attachment 475932


Haha yes please if I still had online membership I'd ask you to come over and help get rid of the roaches  for King Buck


----------



## themysterybidder (Jan 4, 2023)

I've been looking through my screenshots of ACNH at the beginning of my journey and I've been thinking about calling everyone pardner here to be as cool as Buck.  What does everyone think, should I start calling everyone pardner at least for a while, or wait until 4th April to celebrate Buck's birthday? 

*Monday, April 4, 2022*




*Tuesday, April 5, 2022*




*Wednesday, April 6, 2022*


----------



## themysterybidder (Jan 5, 2023)

*Thursday, January 5, 2023*

Howdy pardners! I was over at Buck's house with a mini fridge to give him, but Buck decided he would sit down and read his fitness magazine! Although I had to wait, I spent the time wisely getting a few more screenshots to add to my growing collection of my number one villager, Buck!!!!! 

Think I'll need to get him a sofa, so there is space for me beside him! 



Now, the next two pictures may seem the same, but they aren't, note the placement of the toy cars! 








Ooh, a close up! 



Buck always tells me to make myself at home, so I had a lie down while waiting!


----------



## themysterybidder (Jan 6, 2023)

Howdy pardners! Buck was in Nook's Cranny earlier, so of course I decided to treat you with a video and some screenshots! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611350985221316612
Timmy and Tommy were watching Buck and I didn't steal anything! 






Anything for you, Buck!


----------



## Sophie23 (Yesterday at 7:09 AM)

I’m liking Buck more now and I’m happy his friends with Julian


----------

